# My Toddler was bit by "friend's" dog :(



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am really upset today!!! Last night my mother, myself and my 2 year old son went over to visit family friends and see their newborn granddaughter. My son was kneeling on the floor next to my mother admiring the new baby. My mother was holding the baby on her lap and a bagel in the other hand. The family dog, a spoiled rotten JRT lunged from a distance of 3 feet and bit my son on the nose. There are puncture marks and a tear on his nostril. I saw the dog bear his teeth and grabbed for my son to pull him away but the dog was quicker than I was. The dog pulled back on on face and it looked like he was getting ready to do the "shake" thing that dogs do when they are attacking something 

The owners of the dog didn't apologize, take responsibility for their dog's actions or reprimand the dog in any way. They said my son must have provoked the attack in some way by putting his face too close to the dog. The owner's daughter agreed with my mother and I that, No, in fact the dog had come across to attack my son. He was kneeling quietly on the floor and patting the baby at the time. He was not making any noise or looking at the dog. The only thing that may be a factor was my son's proximity to the bagel my mother was holding. This was the first time the newborn baby was at these people's house so it is highly unlikely that there was any correlation with the dog guarding the baby. The owners just shrugged it off and said that he's snapped at kids before and just doesn't like them (So why was he allowed in the home with a newborn baby and my 2 year old with no mention of this?)

I am very, very upset. We took my son into the ER where they filed a report with the Health Region but that is just to follow up and ensure the dog has current vaccines and there is no rabies risk. They said as far as safety/dangerous dog concerns that is not their problem. I don't know what else to do.

I am shocked and hurt that grown adults can blame a child in this situation. I have been a member of the Canadian Assoc of Pet Dog Trainers for several years, have read lots of books and attended lots of seminars and training clinics with different trainers. We have 5 dogs of our own and I am always very careful to manage to keep everyone safe, never to have dogs unattended with my son. Right from day 1 my son was taught to respect dogs, to move quietly and calmly around them, to not run and scream in their proximity. For a little guy he is pretty dog savvy. I am so upset at myself that I let my guard down for 1 minute and this strange dog had a chance to hurt him. 

I want these people to euthanize their dog. Maybe I am overreacting but if it was *MY* dog who tore a child's face open, I would do that. No ifs, ands or buts. When I attended Dr. Ian Dunbar's seminar on Aggressive Dogs he talked about the stages of aggression (bared teeth, growling, snapping, biting w/o breaking skin, biting and breaking skin) and said that dogs that bit and break skin are a serious threat. It scares me that these people put their dog ahead of a human and don't seem to be concerned that one day their precious little newborn granddaughter is going to be playing around on the floor.

Sorry to vent...I just had to get this off my chest.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My guess is the dog was protecting the baby, but it may have been the bagel. A dog's method of correcting a puppy is to nip it on the muzzle- your son's nose. If he'd wanted to kill your son, the dog would have gone for the throat.

It's very difficult for people to admit that their dog is capable of morally offensive behavior. In truth, the boy was acting like a toddler and the dog was acting like a dog who thinks he outranks the humans. I don't know how the family relations line up, but I would not bring my child to this woman's house again. The daughter needs to also put her foot down and insist that the JRT be crated while her child is visiting, or the baby will not be visiting. This is obviously not an isolated incident, and it seems the owner will not do anything about it until she is made very uncomfortable (gd not visiting).


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

I don't think the dog was interested at all in the baby. My Mom said she'd set the plate with the bagel down beside her and the dog giving her the evil eye over the bagel. She picked it up to get it out of his reach and he went for my son. He's spoiled rotten and thinks he ranks right up there with humans. Everytime she comes over to my Mom's house she brings the dog and it poops or pees on the floor and she just laughs it off and says "Oh, guess he doesn't think this is really a house!" and leaves it for my Mom to clean up. A real friend, eh?


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

The dog has snapped at kids before and they allowed him around a toddler and newborn?!

That is just outrageous, even a small dog like that can disfigure a child for life or even kill... and that little baby.... my stomach is churning. My old sheltie was nervous around kids; she never snapped, but was anxious enough I kept her locked away from visiting children, just in case. Any dog of mine ever so much as looked crosseyed at a child (or rewally, a person) with no provocation would be gone. You just can't have an animal like that!

Were I you, considering this dog has done this before, I would pursue them reimbursing you anything you are out. Might make them realize little Fluffy is dangerous, despite his small size, and keep him away from children from here on out. I'm pretty shocked their immediate reaction wasn't to be completely horrified and apologetic that your son had been bitten, and then to never allow that dog around children again.

I have known dogs who just didn't like small kids; either due to dominance issues (which is what it sounds like here to me), prior mistreatment, or whathaveyou... they were either rehomed to people who had no children and would keep the dog away from others, or put down.

I have six dogs of my own, plus a foster puppy... much as I love them, that is just entirely unacceptable. My beloved boys would not still walk this earth if they showed aggresson.


----------



## Terry W (Mar 10, 2006)

I had my 'own' dog euthanized for less than that--(a nervous dog my aunt had to give up)


----------



## LesleyS (Jan 2, 2008)

My dog had bitten a child several years ago. The child had starteled him in his sleep. His name was Rex.Rex had always been the neighborhood dog and loved the kids and the kids loved him. All it took was one time.If it happens once' it'll happen again Rex went to sleep permanently that night with the help of a loving Vet. You should make a police report to have something to fall back on when(not necessarily to your childs but maybe someone elses) it happen again and hand over the ER bills. But what ever you do, don't sit back and vent. Be proactive.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Present them with the e-room bill.


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Never take your child there again. They knew what he did, maybe he'd done it before.
I remember, while living near to Washington DC, two rottweilers escaped their 'yard', and tore apart a woman and her son while they were walking. The dogs were taken to be destroyed, but someone whisked them away. The owners only replies were that 'they' (owners) were foreigners, and therefor, the dogs were innocent. 'punish us, not our dogs' is what they said. No remorse for the death of the woman, nor the maiming of the boy.
I dont think anything ever happened to them. I know it was the dogs who behaved that way, but the owners are responsible.
Sherry


----------



## NewlandNubians (Jul 10, 2003)

I would...

1. call animal control and file a complaint if you are able. I would've thought the ER would've reported this to your local animal control. In our state it would be automatically investigated. I'd make a big deal out of it. Maybe the sheriff's office could help.

2. go for a consult with an attorney. I bet they'd love to take your case and you have a good chance at winning I bet they'd say. (you have monetary losses, they need to pay. Not to mention the mental trauma your child has undoubtedly suffered AND their attitude.)

Of course I say these things but the "real me" would've stomped his skull into the floor right in front of them. We won't talk about what happened to my husband's dog when he nipped me in the calf. I already told him if his new puppy even looks the wrong way at my son I'd kill her in a second.

And no, the dog wasn't protecting the baby, it was just taking advantage of a little person and I'm sure it'll do the same thing to the baby when it's old enough to get around. Aggressive dogs are aggressive, that's that. It's a jack russel, they've been known to act this way. Dog lovers you can say what you want but a dog is a dog, no different than some cats. Some can tolerate children, some can't. Some are aggressive, some aren't. The ones that are trending towards these problems don't need to ever be around kids. If those folks aren't smart enough to find that dog a home where it won't be around kids, it'll be too bad when the dog attacks their child.


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

In IL, it is law to report dog bites. When my daughter (20 yr old) was bit last year, the emergency room also would have reported it. Not sure how it is in Canada but I'd file a report. It could come back against your child was bitten and YOU did not report the owner and offending animal.


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the input and for validating my feelings that this was totally unacceptable!!! Their totally blase' attitude about it blew me away! Like "I" should be the one apologizing for "my" son getting his nose in their dog's mouth! Sheeeeeesh.

Life is too short and there are too many nice dogs in this world for a beast like that to stay on this earth. I too have put down my own aggressive dog for less of an offense than this. Its sad that it came to this.

Apparently it is not automatically reported here in Alberta.  That is messed up in my opinion! I think I will definitely look into filing a report on my own. I took pictures of his face at least. Here our ER is covered by prov. health care so I have no monetary loss aside from the $25 for prescription antibiotics. Its just extra messy b/c these people WERE (past tense) family friends and business associates of my parents. Its a small town and I don't want a feud to start over this. I just wish they'd do the RIGHT thing and we can all get on with life.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.understand-a-bull.com/Articles/OtherBreedBites/2007/May/Totscarred for life JRT 0307.pdf

http://www.understand-a-bull.com/Articles/OtherBreedBites/2005/August2005/GAIncident0805.pdf

I sure wouldn't trust that dog around a baby! What will happen, what will the owners say, if that dog goes after their grandchild? JRT's were bred to be high energy hunting dogs, not house/lap dogs.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I had adopted a dog that turned out to be an agressive dog....one snap at anyone, i put him down. Wasnt going to risk him hurting anyone.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I had adopted a dog that turned out to be an agressive dog....one snap at anyone, i put him down. Wasnt going to risk him hurting anyone.

I've been attacked by dogs twice and my cousin was outright mauled by a "neighborhood" dog. No way would I trust a dog not to attack if they showed any kind of agrtession behaviour at all.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Sorry, in this case- no excuse for the dog. Sounds like he has been given free reign to terrorize in the past and the dog has become more brazen and more forceful....the owners have encouraged his behavior by being so complacent. I do not blame the dog, but the owners for letting it escalate to this point AND being comfortable with his actions. I am sorry, but IMO the dog should be euthanized. I have no tolerance for a dog that deliberately bites a child- no matter where the fault lies (owner or dog). I may be able to forgive a dog that is frightened out of a sound sleep- but certainly would not trust it around young children that has the potential to frighten. I can forgive a bite out of pain- that is a given. But IMO an attack is unforgivable. I once adopted a sheltie from a family with children. It bit my 18 mo old son in the face- breaking skin and barely missing his eye. The dog was unprovoked as my son was lying belly down on a kitchen chair talking with me and looking at me. The dog was euthanized.
I do not know about canadian law in regards to dogs, but I would certainly take the owners to court for scarring of the childs skin, emotional distress, etc. if the police or animal control will do nothing about it.


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

My mother tried to call her "friend" and reason with her last night. The dog owner is ANGRY...what the hell? What right does she have to be angry with US? She changed her story. At the time of the attack she said "I didn't see what happened" but last night she was telling Mom that the dog bit because my son was "barking in his face". I'm afraid not!  

I spoke to my friend who worked for years as an animal control officer for the SPCA. She said she had been bitten so many times in her career that she had lost count but she has only been bitten hard enough to break the skin by one dog. She said dogs know very well how hard they are biting, and that broken skin is no accident or warning...its an attack.

I called our local animal control and they gave us some options. They said we could issue a warning, or we could press charges with the potential to have to testify in court if they refuse to pay the fine of $600.  I don't want to go to court. They also said that we could give them the option of euthanizing the dog to avoid the fine.

They are so naive and don't understand or accept the potential risk of owning their dog. I'm so frustrated. I'm 4 months pregnant, exhausted and I just want this to be over. This is one more thing I don't need to be stressing about


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

You may not want to go to court, but how will you feel if you do not pursue this and another child gets attacked and this time maimed for life because the parents were not aware of the past and the owners won;t tell and certainly will do nothing to stop it? Maybe this has happened before and you were never made aware of it and those parents did nothing either, so thier complacency resulted in injury to yet another child.
The right thing to do is pursue the issue...even if it comes down to court. It will probably not go that far, but if it does, you should feel a sense of pride in standing up and protecting other children, not to mention at least you will be getting the point across to these morons that "spot" is not trustworthy and maybe they will even see that their lack of response (taken as encouragement to the dog) to aggression turned thier little cutie into a terror.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Don't know if this is a little over the top or not, but if someone owns a pool, and it is not fenced, their homeowners insurance is in jeopardy. Several families I know of here got rid of their trampoline because insurance company threatened to cancel policy (didn't matter if there was safety netting or not) Now, if someone has a vicious dog, known to attack others, (reports filed...), and if the insurance co. were to know of that...

just another possible way around if the other channels dont' work?


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ditto Willow. I mean, ugh, that tiny grandbaby... I am horrified at how the owners are reacting. What is wrong with their priorities?

I know you are tired and don't want to mess with it, but this dog is dangerous. Hang in there.


----------



## lasergrl (Nov 24, 2007)

infant killed by jack russel in Lexington todays news

http://www.kentucky.com/211/story/291078.html

maybe the mother of that infant would like to read this story?


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

You are so right. I need to press charges through Animal Control. The scariest thing is that these people haven't accepted responsibility and accepted the dog is at fault. Until they realize their dog is dangerous they are not going to modify or manage him in a way that will prevent future tragedies. I have learned that my son is the third child this dog has had a run in with (the first with broken skin on his face). I am mad because if those other parents had made a big deal about it then I wouldn't have had my son in that situation!! Everyone is scared to do anything in a small town because the owners rent a lot of land, sell feed, etc. and it is shooting yourself in the foot business wise to cut ties. BUT there is no way the safety of our community's children is not my #1 priority. Screw the feed or land issue!

The more I think about it the more I want to go to court. I think they need to hear my side of it. I suspect they will just pay the fine, keep their horrid little dog and be mad at me for life. But I can't be held responsible for how others choose to feel. 

As a parent I am obligated to do the right thing to protect our town's kids. These people have a vicious dog and need to be protected from their own stupidity.

Thanks for the support. Now I just need to get up the courage to make the call.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

if the authorities won't force euthanasia they that dog needs to find a nice ball of meat w/ rat poison the next time it goes outside for a pee. FTR i am a dog lover but peoples lives & well being are more important than any dog.


----------



## Windy_jem (Feb 19, 2006)

Gather up your courage and make that call before that brand new baby is mauled....
Let us know what happens...


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thankfully the brand new baby lives about 4 hours away and the kids rarely visit their parents. A real gem of a family. 

There is something very wrong with the system when a wretched dog has more rights than a vulnerable, helpless baby.


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

Oh these people sound like idiots!
Sounds like they need to be forced to wake up and realize their dog is dangerous. Even if ends up only a being a fine that might be what it takes for them to keep this animal away from small children.
You do have to do something about this.
If it has lunged at or bitten 3 children already, you know there will eventually be a forth. And they will have your past testamony on record.
Have courage, 

~~Sumer


----------



## harli36 (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow is all I can say. I actually feel bad for the dog it sounds as though he is a vicious little monster because his owners have no business owning a dog never mind a high energy dominant personality dog like JRT's usually are. 

Even if your son WAS barking in his face that still doesn't excuse the issue. 

I can't even imagine how mortified I would be if I took my dog to another person's house (which I really would never do anyways) only to have him manure or pee all over never mind leaving it for the house owner to clean it up. Who does that? 

I'm glad to hear you will press charges. Especially since this dog has done this in the past something needs to be done to stop him (and hopefully teach the owners a lesson as well)


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Good news - owners decided to have dog euthanized. HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF!!!!!!

I should mention that we have a JRT and he is a well mannered creature who brings the ball to my son and lays down at his feet waiting for him to throw it for him. I am sad that my son had a terrible experience with the breed that we have in our home too


----------



## Rascal (Oct 18, 2007)

3 attacks? That dog needs to be put to sleep. I do feel kinda sorry for the dog as it
sounds like the owners are completely irresponsible. Still 3 attacks against defenseless kids. It broke your sons skin, sounds like its working up to a rag-doll frenzy for the next one. I love dogs & have one, if she attacked a baby she would be put down, it wouldn't get to 3.

I hope your son is okay & wish you the best


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

Tam319 said:


> Good news - owners decided to have dog euthanized.


I wonder what made them do a 180 and change their minds? 



Tam319 said:


> I should mention that we have a JRT and he is a well mannered creature who brings the ball to my son and lays down at his feet waiting for him to throw it for him.


We have a JRT also. While he is hyper and neurotic (I could only dream of him being well mannered!), he's never been aggressive towards people and you can even take a treat from his mouth with no problem.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Tam319 said:


> Good news - owners decided to have dog euthanized. HUGE SIGH OF RELIEF!!!!!!
> 
> I should mention that we have a JRT and he is a well mannered creature who brings the ball to my son and lays down at his feet waiting for him to throw it for him. I am sad that my son had a terrible experience with the breed that we have in our home too


That is good. I do feel bad for the dog, though, sounds like he never knew his place.  Hopefully they don't get another dog just to repeat this mess.

Your son is young, hopefully he won't really remember this. If he does, I would doubt he'll be scared of the breed as a whole, not with your little dog being his buddy. Children are remarkably resilient, too... at the daycare I used to work at, a three year old got bit in the face when she stepped on the sleeping family dog, a big mixed breed. She was pretty shook up (luckily, once repaired and cleaned the damage was minimal) but went home and hugged her "Rex" and told him she knew he didn't mean to bite her, and she was sorry for stepping on him. Where is a melting smiley when you need it? I bet your son will be just fine. 

I too wonder why they changed their minds... did you tell them you were going to pursue it further? Or perhaps they just finally saw the light... either way, I am glad the dog won't hurt another little one... just make sure they follow through!


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

I am very curious as well as to the change of heart. The things they said about feeling bad and knowing it was their fault for not socializing the dog were not at all reflected in their actions or words towards us. I wonder who/what intervened in the meantime to set them straight?? I hope they do follow through with the euthanasia as they have to wait 10 days after the bite for Health Region regulations to ensure there is no disease risk (ie. rabies) for my son. I will be so glad when its all done.

I do feel bad for the dog. He was raised by wolves!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Hopefully they do follow through. If I were you I would still file it with animal control so it is on record...just in case they change thier mind. Actually, it could be a tactic to keep you from filing too....as I am not sure if there is a statute of limitations for filing a report. 
BTW he was not raised by wolves...it was worst...he was raised by people who did not treat him as a dog. With wolves he would have known his place and been comfortable with it. He would have avoided confrontation instead of initiating it. Yes, being raised by wolves he would have been better off.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

Maybe the dog bite someone else since you were there


----------



## silentcrow (Mar 15, 2005)

Or maybe the daughter said something? With a new baby, and knowing the grandparents have a dog that attacks children, maybe she refused to visit with the baby (or allow them to visit) unless the dog was gone? :shrug:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

harli36, my hubby's brother and his wife had a Cocker Spaniel that as soon as it went into someone else's house, IMMEDIATELY made a mess on the floor. Then they got upset with me because I refused to allow their vicious mutt in my house (even though it had bit my daughter in the face, luckily without breaking the skin) and caused a huge family rift that is so bad that the wife of the b-i-l will not allow her husband to contact his brother (my dh). Then this woman had the gall to stop speaking to her mother because her mother had her trailer recarpeted and refused to allow the dog into her house. It's just lazy inconsiderate owners, the kind of people who shouldn't be allowed to have a dog.

Tam319, I'm sorry your son had to go through this. Sounds to me like these people are plain old bullies and don't care about anyone but themselves. Good for you for sticking to your guns.


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Knowing the daughter I doubt that was the case  She sided with the parents and the dog in blaming my son so I can't see her changing their minds.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I had a dog that would NOT! accept a guest in my home.

So, before guests came into my home, the dog was put into a bedroom and the door closed. 

I agree: this dog was raised by wolves!


----------



## neolady (Dec 30, 2005)

Willowynd said:


> You may not want to go to court, but how will you feel if you do not pursue this and another child gets attacked and this time maimed for life because the parents were not aware of the past and the owners won;t tell and certainly will do nothing to stop it? Maybe this has happened before and you were never made aware of it and those parents did nothing either, so thier complacency resulted in injury to yet another child.
> The right thing to do is pursue the issue...even if it comes down to court. It will probably not go that far, but if it does, you should feel a sense of pride in standing up and protecting other children, not to mention at least you will be getting the point across to these morons that "spot" is not trustworthy and maybe they will even see that their lack of response (taken as encouragement to the dog) to aggression turned thier little cutie into a terror.


Canadian courts will award practically nothing in a case like this. HOwever, filing a claim against them will bring their homeowners insurance company into play in this matter, along with an adjuster, and it would very likely get their insurance (if they have any) cancelled. Unless there is severe scarring (and this would only be seen as a minor bite) there is very little claim. With the medical system in Canada, there would likely be no charges other than for drugs in a case like this. The health care system would not even subrogate against the owner of the Jack Russel terror. Small Claims Court in most provinces does not allow an individual to sue for general damages, only specified ones - i.e. you can't get pain and suffering from the SCC in most provinces, only proven expenses. Canada is not as litigious a society as the U.S. and that is seen in our caselaw, legislation and court awards.

Frankly, every JRT I have ever seen falls into the category of the one described here. I absolutely hate them with a passion.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Around here a dog bite to the face, especially one that leaves a scar is worth a minimum of $40,000 to $50,000. FYI


----------



## Tam319 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi all,

The dog was euthanized on Saturday. Thank goodness. While I hate that little demon dog I feel bad for the family. The wife has lost 8 lb from the stress of keeping the dog for the last 10 day waiting period and the husband has fallen into a deep depression. Its crappy they are taking it so hard.

My son is doing ok. He's still having nightmares and while he is ok with our family dogs he is TERRIFIED of strange dogs. He clings to me like a little monkey with his legs clamped around me and breathes so quickly I worry he'll hyperventilate. Poor lil gaffer. I hope he forgets this whole thing soon. 

Yes, Canada isn't the place to sue for big $$$! LOL Oh well, I'm just relieved its over.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Im sure he will do alright. We occassionally watch some kids from church after school. The boy (8yrs) was terrified of our dogs. Especially Bruno. Actually everyone is terrified of Bruno, which is a shame. There is not a mean bone in his entirely huge body. Anyways as time went by they got along great and now he can't wait see his big friend. Im sure your son will get over his fear after he meets enough "nice" dogs.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 17, 2004)

We adopted a four year old springer spaniel. He was an un-neutered male with a scrotal hernia, and entropia (eye lids turned in). It was not until after we had all his 'repairs' done, we find out that the REAL reason the people got rid of this dog was not that he was too hard to handle, but that he had started snapping at her grandchildren! Take in to consideration that they lived in a very small house, the grandchildren were very active two year old twin boys and an 8 month old that were crawling on a dog not used to children, and that couldn't see. This dog has never given us any indication that he might repeat his bad behaviour. HOWEVER, when children come to our house to visit, the dog is locked up. Not only will we not put children in danger, we will not put our dog in a situation where he might exercise 'bad judgement'. If there was ever so much as a growl or a snap in the general direction of another person - child or adult - the dog would go.

Tam319, I'm so glad the situation has resolved.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

A friend of mine has 3 of the little monsters (I really, really do NOT like JRT's) and I ask her about once a month WHY she hasn't destroyed the things. They have gone into their little frenzies and bit her 4 yr old daughter on two occasions when she happened to be too close when the dogs flipped (they didn't attack her per se, she was just in the middle of it when they turned on each other) and have killed a couple of her baby goats too. 
And she honestly believes she can control the nasty things, because "it doesn't happen that often"...


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I always wonder how well such snappy dogs were socialized. As I mentioned in my last post my dog Bruno was the only pup in the litter and was handled by everyone in the house within minutes of being born. I consider this in accounting for his gentle nature.


----------



## Spotted Crow (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm so glad that they euthanized it...
Not a fan of JRT's myself...they have a tendency to be nervous and jumpy...
Of course, there's always exceptions.
I bet that the owners got word that you were going to pursue legal action and decided that it was for the best for doggie to go to heaven.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> I always wonder how well such snappy dogs were socialized. As I mentioned in my last post my dog Bruno was the only pup in the litter and was handled by everyone in the house within minutes of being born. I consider this in accounting for his gentle nature.


I too think socialization is key, for just about any animal.


----------

